# How much damage is too much? (Sorority)



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

The day has finally come to put the girls in the sorority tank! I have it stuffed with plants and hides so you can't even see from one side to the other. 
I released all the females at the same time and they took a few minutes to swim around and investigate. Then the fighting began.
Two have been locked in battle for around fifteen minutes or so and they're both looking pretty ragged. No body damage that I can see, but their fins and tails are torn up pretty bad. I know fighting is of course necessary to establish the hierarchy, I'm just wondering how much damage is too much? When can I expect them to settle down? A day? Two? Three??


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

sororities are super risky. It can take a week or more for them to settle down. And even then, you will still see some aggression. 

Its up to you, if you think that one of the fish is being harmed too much them cup her and float her in the tank.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Fifteen minutes of sustained fighting is quite a long time, especially if it's just between two fish. Depending on how many females you have in the tank, I'd probably cup one or both females until they were feeling more amiable. 

No one can predict how long it will take your females to settle into a more peaceful existence. It all depends on how aggressive your females are.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Go get breeders net or two and do some time outs. The thing is if they get too unhealthy they get a disease and spread it to the whole tank. You can do time outs for hours or up to two weeks for diehard bullies that won't quit. They like their freedom and get the hint. Hopefully you've also read this section:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=123796


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ugh! That is why I would never have a sorority tank.Such a stress and too risky.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The behaviour is quite normal. Females that do not know each other often react with more aggression than sister betta. I love my sorority tank and have had it running for years. As suggested above try cupping both of the instigators. This cools their jets. Ive never had a death just some torn fins. Honestly some of the girls just love to scrap and are not suited for sorority life. If things don't settle down one or more may need their own space. I try not to look much while they figure out the power structure.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

My first four fought quite a bit when I first introduced them. It died down pretty fast. Besides one aggressive girl, I haven't had any issues since. If one (or more) fish are still starting fights after a few days to a week, try putting them in a time-out in a cup for a few days. If they're still causing trouble after that, they might not be fit for a sorority. And, of course, if anyone gets too ragged looking, they might need to be taken out and treated. I would take out anyone who gets significant fin damage, body injuries, or signs of disease.

This is part of having a sorority, unfortunately. I always say that they are still fighting fish...


----------

